

I'm a web designer - leejw00t354
http://www.theprojectspot.com/post/im-a-web-designer/10

======
niclupien
When I read things like that, it remember me the times I had a job i disliked.
There is sometimes lot of pain when working with customers, some of them
really want their music playing on that webpage. You have to remember who you
work for and who are your customers. If these people are your customers, maybe
you can change the message your giving to be more constructive. If they
aren't, well i'm wondering why you hate those people so much.

------
psylence519
If there's something I definitely want in a designer, it's an overinflated
sense of superiority.

<http://startupquote.com/post/10767300677>

------
tholman
"Designed and coded by: cwpStudios.com" - Can't say that helps your cause :S

~~~
leejw00t354
Sorry? What do you mean?

~~~
SimonB86
It gives the impression that your website was not designed by you, but instead
designed by another company. Is cwpStudios you? Or a company you work for?

~~~
sekhat
He also gives the impression of being a bit of an arse when reading that post.

Not very professional, if I had to have someone other than me design my
website, it would not be him.

------
clanbo
You should look at www.alittlebitofdsomething.co.uk

------
seb_z_lite
regarding cwpStudios: a company that links to w3schools.com in its
"resouces"(sic) section is not really credible.

